# Muskie on the fly



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

So I bought into the hype and I bought an 8wt for some Muskie on the fly. Super excited for the summer, anybody got any cool Muskie experiences?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Muskies on the fly can be absolutely maddening, but also a lot of fun. Stick with them. You'll have days of skunk. But more and more opportunities out there. I haven't chased them in a couple years. I need to get back out!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I haven't chased them in a couple years also, the only one I ever caught on a fly rod my fly hit the water and in that same split second I had a muskie on I must of landed that fly right on his nose unknowingly. I had a lot of follows but never could trip there trigger, as much as with non-fly tackle.


----------

